# Wedding sermon



## Herald (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the honor of giving the message at my sisters wedding this Saturday. This will be my first time speaking at a wedding. I have an idea of what I want to say. I would like to emphasize the covenantal aspect of marriage (Adam and Eve) and a Christian marriage as a type of Christ and His church. Has anyone on the PB ever touched on this subject before from the pulpit? Any suggestions or sermons I could look at? I normally don't face mindblock, but I am now. This is a first for me.


----------



## Herald (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow! With all the preachers in here there is no advice?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 12, 2007)

I haven't done a wedding yet...


----------



## KMK (Apr 12, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I have the honor of giving the message at my sisters wedding this Saturday. This will be my first time speaking at a wedding. I have an idea of what I want to say. I would like to emphasize the covenantal aspect of marriage (Adam and Eve) and a Christian marriage as a type of Christ and His church. Has anyone on the PB ever touched on this subject before from the pulpit? Any suggestions or sermons I could look at? I normally don't face mindblock, but I am now. This is a first for me.



I have not done a wedding yet either, but I have taught about marraige in general. I took the angle of the wife is the crown (Pro 12:4) and the husband as the head (Eph 5). My emphaisis was on the different roles of husband and wife and my message to the wife was 'if he is not the head, then you are not the crown'. If the husband is not excercising his biblical headship then he is making it impossible for the wife to fulfill her role as crown. And vice versa if the wife is trying to be the head, then whe is not the crown and making it impossible for the husband to fulfill his role.

I have also used the Adam and Eve account to point out to husbands and wives that husbands by nature are more than willing to abdicate their God given authority to the wife, and the wife is more thhan willing to take authority that is not given to her by God. If husbands and wives know this about themselves they can work at avoiding the pitfalls.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

A great 'in' with unbelievers in the congregation is to start with 'WIves, submit yourselves unto your husbands' and watch them bristle. Then present 'Husbands, love your wives, even as Christ loved the church' and take it from there, presenting the gospel (of course) and showing the husband's headship responsibilities.

My previous pastor in London must address now about ten weddings a year - no two messages are the same. Amazing.

JH


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 12, 2007)

I went to a wedding not long ago where they did a covenant of salt. Never saw it done before. it was good.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 12, 2007)

Bill:

I have conducted one wedding in in its entirety and have also officiated at another (with a fellow pastor) where I presented the vows but did not preach. So I don't have alot of experience but if you have some more specific questions I would be glad to share with you what I know. 

But without fail, preach Christ; preach His gospel. Simple I know but it is easy to get tangled up in other things (vows, procedures, singing etc.) that it may get lost. Preach Christ and whatever else you may say will fall into place. 

For what it's worth, the wedding couple chose the text which I then preached on: Romans 15:13


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Apr 12, 2007)

I am a woman and wrote this for my wedding in November. My aunt read this at the beginning. I don't know the 'rules' on how a man can use a woman's stuff, but maybe you can find something that God wants you to use.  I hope you are inspired. If I wrote something heretical, please pray for all who attended.  


Wedding celebrations are physical representations of a spiritual reality that is yet to come. While Brandon and Amanda and the wedding party proceed through the wedding, please consider the spiritual significance that is represented.



Isaiah 61:10 states 

I delight greatly in the LORD; 
my soul rejoices in my God. 
For he has clothed me with garments of salvation 
and arrayed me in a robe of righteousness, 
as a bridegroom adorns his head like a priest, 
and as a bride adorns herself with her jewels.



Christian marriage is an institution ordained of God. The Biblical history of humanity begins and ends with a wedding. The marriage of Adam and Eve begins the Bible and the marriage of the Lamb in Revelation ends the Bible. The marriage ceremony can be interpreted as a picture of God's salvation from our sins, and it points to the future when Christ will be reunited with those who are saved in the New Jerusalem. 



First, as a picture of salvation from our sins, we can look at several components. God and man are separated by man's sins. Our rebellious nature against God keeps us apart from God's love because God cannot tolerate sin. It is not until we admit that we have sin and disobey God that we can see our need for his provision for us. God has provided a way to draw us close to himself. 



He delivered Jesus up as a perfect sacrifice in our place to suffer for the punishment our sins earned. When Jesus suffered for your sins, all he requires is for you to accept his gift of dying in your place and believe he was brought back to life. When you tell God that you believe Jesus died for your sins and was resurrected, you receive the gift of eternal life, and God sees you clothed in Jesus' perfect righteousness—in robes of radiant white linen, as the Bride or Church of Christ.. 



It is a great exchange; he receives your penalty, and you receive his perfection in God's eyes. Understanding this great salvation is like the lifting of the bride's veil. Though it was hard to understand before believing, the veil is lifted, and the Christian can see and understand this great love in Jesus. The father presents his child, the new believer, to Jesus, to be eternally joined with him. 



Secondly, Revelation 21 explains the joyful spiritual reality to come. Revelation 21 in the Bible beautifully pictures the resurrected Christ's return to be with his Bride for eternity. "I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride beautifully dressed for her husband."



Jesus waits now in heaven for the day when he will come back to earth and be reunited with his people. 



You may want to think on the following symbolism as the ceremony progresses. 



You, the congregation, are symbolic of all of the resurrected people in the world. You may look around and see the flowers and the greenery; these are reminiscent of all things being made new, the new heavens and the earth. 



The groom will enter the sanctuary like Jesus who comes back to earth to receive his bride, the church. 



Revelation 21 depicts this scene: "Come, I will show you the bride, the wife of the Lamb." And he carried me away in the Spirit to a mountain great and high, and showed me the Holy City, Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God. It shone with the glory of God, and its brilliance was like that of a very precious jewel, like a jasper, clear as crystal."



Amanda is symbolic of the new Jerusalem, the church. As she enters from the back, think about the heavenly city coming down out of heaven. Her veil may here represent the time that believers live on earth and wait to see him face to face. The jewelry she wears is reminiscent of the stones that adorn the holy city. The jewelry and stones are spiritually symbolic of the crucified Christ's righteous deeds that were given to believers. 



Amanda will draw close to Brandon just as the church will descend to be with Christ, the Lamb. They will be united in an eternal union and will become one person just as Christ and the church will be united in everlasting joy. 



The reception afterwards reminds us of the wedding feast awaiting us in heaven where we will rejoice and praise the majesty of God forever. 



On the back of the bulletin is the Apostle's Creed. Please join with me in reading this out loud together.



I would like to leave you with a final thought from Isaiah 62:5. "As a young man marries a maiden, so will your sons marry you; as a bridegroom rejoices over his bride, so will your God rejoice over you."





BaptistInCrisis said:


> I have the honor of giving the message at my sisters wedding this Saturday. This will be my first time speaking at a wedding. I have an idea of what I want to say. I would like to emphasize the covenantal aspect of marriage (Adam and Eve) and a Christian marriage as a type of Christ and His church. Has anyone on the PB ever touched on this subject before from the pulpit? Any suggestions or sermons I could look at? I normally don't face mindblock, but I am now. This is a first for me.


----------



## Herald (Apr 12, 2007)

*Here is the manuscript version of my wedding sermon:
*

This is a great honor for me personally. When Patty and Tim asked me to bring forth the message at their wedding, I considered it a great honor and privilege. I wondered what I should talk about. It then dawned on me that this day is not about my eloquence. This day is actually not just about Patty and Tim. It is about something greater. This day, this wedding ceremony is actually about God. Patty and Tim requested a Christian wedding ceremony. Not just a wedding ceremony but a Christian wedding ceremony. I’ll explain the significance of this in a few moments.

Weddings are rich in symbolism. A white gown, vows, candles, cakes, receptions etc. are present at many weddings. Some are rooted in tradition; others are symbolic of greater meaning. None is more important than the wedding ring, a symbol of the promise between the bride and groom. A wedding ring is a symbol of the covenant between the bride and groom. It is a reminder of the special nature of the relationship that binds the man and the woman. But this symbol of love and devotion is displayed on a far more grand scale when we look at the relationship between Christ and His church. This eternal relationship, between God and those who believe in Him by faith alone, is symbolized in marriage.

Today, in the 21st century, the covenant of marriage is under attack. Some have sought to redefine this most holy of unions. Others have downplayed its importance by wanting all the benefits without the commitment. But on days like today, we gather to celebrate what God has joined together. I’d like to take just a few moments to share with you the origin of marriage, God’s view of marriage and the symbolism of marriage as seen through the lens of Christ and His church.

*Origin of Marriage*

In the first book of the bible, Genesis, we read:

_NAS Genesis 2:7 Then the LORD God formed man of dust from the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life; and man became a living being._

God made man. The first man was named Adam. He was a solitary creature. The book of Genesis goes on to tell us that God placed the man in the Garden of Eden to tend it. This Adam did, but he did so alone. God, in His goodness, provided a companion for Adam. The bible says:

_NAS Genesis 2:20 And the man gave names to all the cattle, and to the birds of the sky, and to every beast of the field, but for Adam there was not found a helper suitable for him. 21 So the LORD God caused a deep sleep to fall upon the man, and he slept; then He took one of his ribs, and closed up the flesh at that place. 22 And the LORD God fashioned into a woman the rib which He had taken from the man, and brought her to the man. 23 And the man said, "This is now bone of my bones, And flesh of my flesh; She shall be called Woman, Because she was taken out of Man."_

Adam was no longer alone. Out of his own flesh God had provided Adam with a companion that would be closer than any other human relationship. The story in Genesis 2 goes on to read:

_NAS Genesis 2:24 For this cause a man shall leave his father and his mother, and shall cleave to his wife; and they shall become one flesh.
_

This is the first time in scripture that we read about the marriage relationship.

*God’s view of marriage*

Let’s remember that marriage came from God. He ordained it. As with anything that God does, marriage is holy and good. 

First, God considers marriage to be a permanent relationship in this life that can only be broken by death.

_NAS Romans 7:2 For the married woman is bound by law to her husband while he is living; but if her husband dies, she is released from the law concerning the husband._

Second, marriage is considered to be holy, set apart from all other human relationships.

_NAS Hebrews 13:4 Let marriage be held in honor among all, and let the marriage bed be undefiled; for fornicators and adulterers God will judge._

Thirdly, marriage is the full expression of God’s love within human relationships.

_NAS Proverbs 5:18 Let your fountain be blessed, And rejoice in the wife of your youth._

Again the writer of the Proverb says:

_NAS Proverbs 18:22 He who finds a wife finds a good thing, And obtains favor from the LORD._

*The symbolism of marriage*

Why did God create marriage? Why does God hold marriage in such high regard? The answer rests in God’s view of the relationship between Christ and the church. 

Jesus Christ was begotten by the Father to Mary, in Bethlehem nearly 2000 years ago. On that long ago day a Savior was born who would conquer mankind’s greatest enemy, sin. Sin is nothing short of rebellion against God. The bible tells us in Romans:

_NAS Romans 3:23 for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God,_

All of mankind is born into a state of rebellion against God. God, who is holy and cannot tolerate sin, would be justified in condemning each person to hell. But while God is holy, He is also merciful. As an act of mercy, He sent His Son Jesus, to pay the ultimate penalty for sin which was death on the cross at Calvary. By satisfying God’s wrath and the necessary penalty for sin, Jesus made it possible for mankind to have peace with God through the blood of Christ. All those, who repent of their sins and place their faith solely on Christ for forgiveness become part of His church, the body of Christ. This body is also presented in scripture as the bride of Christ.

_NAS Ephesians 5:25 Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ also loved the church and gave Himself up for her; 26 that He might sanctify her, having cleansed her by the washing of water with the word, 27 that He might present to Himself the church in all her glory, having no spot or wrinkle or any such thing; but that she should be holy and blameless._

We see here that Christ refers to His church as “her.” He gave Himself up for the church, that He might make it pure and without blemish, holy and blameless. This is why the bride wears white, to symbolize the purity of Christ’s church.

There will come a day when Christ will return for His bride, the church. What a glorious day that will be. The bride of Christ is pictured as eagerly waiting for her husband to arrive. That is symbolized by the bride walking down the aisle in the wedding ceremony. The husband is waiting to receive his bride.

*Charge to the couple*

Patty and Tim, in order for your marriage to reflect Christ, He must be first in all that you do. The Apostle Paul provides instructions to husbands and wives. They are as fitting today as they were nearly 2000 years ago. First, to the Patty:

_NAS Ephesians 5:22 Wives, be subject to your own husbands, as to the Lord. 23 For the husband is the head of the wife, as Christ also is the head of the church, He Himself being the Savior of the body. 24 But as the church is subject to Christ, so also the wives ought to be to their husbands in everything._

Now I’ll be the first to state that this passage is antithical to the secular worlds view on marriage. But this passage is not a call to subject women to servitude. It is quite the opposite. Since Christ has purchased the church with His blood, ought we not to serve Him with our whole being? In the same way the wife is to obey her husband. Why? Because her obedience is representative of her love for Christ.

Now Tim, this sounds pretty good so far, doesn’t it? My wife is supposed to obey me? Let me clue you in on a secret. Your role as a husband is to love her as Christ loved the church. Paul writes:

_NAS Ephesians 5:25 Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ also loved the church and gave Himself up for her; 26 that He might sanctify her, having cleansed her by the washing of water with the word, 27 that He might present to Himself the church in all her glory, having no spot or wrinkle or any such thing; but that she should be holy and blameless. 28 So husbands ought also to love their own wives as their own bodies. He who loves his own wife loves himself; 29 for no one ever hated his own flesh, but nourishes and cherishes it, just as Christ also does the church, 30 because we are members of His body. 31 For this cause a man shall leave his father and mother, and shall cleave to his wife; and the two shall become one flesh. 32 This mystery is great; but I am speaking with reference to Christ and the church. 33 Nevertheless let each individual among you also love his own wife even as himself; and let the wife see to it that she respect her husband._

This charge is not mentioned at too many weddings. It’s not P.C. It’s considered too puritanical. But it is what God has to say on the subject of marriage. Patty, you are to submit to your husband in deference to Christ. Tim, you are to love your wife as Christ loved the church. This means you are to sacrifice yourself for her. You are to protect and provide for her. You are to be the spiritual leader in your home, placing your love for the Lord Jesus Christ above all other earthly pursuits. As you fulfill this great responsibility, your marriage will be a testimony to the grace of God and His mercy to sinners through Christ Jesus.

*Closing remarks*

It is customary in weddings for the bride and groom to receive gifts from the wedding guests. While that is a good custom, the bride and groom would like to you to consider the gift that is offered to you. The bible says:

_NAS Romans 10:9 that if you confess with your mouth Jesus as Lord, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you shall be saved; 10 for with the heart man believes, resulting in righteousness, and with the mouth he confesses, resulting in salvation. 11 For the Scripture says, "Whoever believes in Him will not be disappointed." 12 For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek; for the same Lord is Lord of all, abounding in riches for all who call upon Him; 13 for "Whoever will call upon the name of the LORD will be saved."_

There is no greater gift that can be received than the offer of eternal life. This gift comes by repentance, a turning away from sin, and by faith in Jesus Christ alone as the payment for sin. 

Patty and Tim, inasmuch as you come here today in order to join together in holy matrimony, may your life together be filled with happiness, joy and a close communion with our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nicely done, Bill. I wish I that sort of message at my wedding!


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Apr 14, 2007)

I enjoyed what you wrote! I pray everyone is blessed and that some may even come to a saving knowledge of the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------

